# Happy Thanksgiving!



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm really thankful for the friends I've made through talkclassical and the things I've learned here. I'll think warm thoughts about you all today during a drink of white ale.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

We just put our 24 pound turkey in the oven; should be tasty. Given all the other food items coming, I'm expecting to gain a couple of pounds. Hope you all enjoy your thanksgiving!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

To all Americans who have any goodwill left in this world - happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving, Lovely American TC Members! :cheers:
Here in 'the prairies of East Anglia', all things American are very popular! We have hot dog stalls and lots of Country & Western fans.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Lovely American TC Members! :cheers:
> Here in 'the prairies of East Anglia', all things American are very popular! We have hot dog stalls and lots of Country & Western fans.


Well, I lift a cup o' kindness to you in East Anglia!

And to the rest of the group here, Happy Thanksgiving, and thanks for inviting me in.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all over the pond.

Have a great time.

:tiphat:


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

A happy Thanksgiving to all of you in the USA. 

(I celebrate with you by watching the Eagles play the Lions. )


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> Here in 'the prairies of East Anglia', all things American are very popular! We have hot dog stalls and lots of Country & Western fans.


Just... why? The English have their own culture that is far older and richer. You have a great musical tradition as well, why would you want to imitate the younger brother?


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Lovely American TC Members! :cheers:
> Here in 'the prairies of East Anglia', all things American are very popular! We have hot dog stalls and lots of Country & Western fans.


yeehaw! And Happy Thanksgiving to everyone no matter where you are! You dont need a holiday to be thankful for the things and people in your life. I am thankful to have met so many wonderful people here.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Kivimees said:


> A happy Thanksgiving to all of you in the USA.
> 
> (I celebrate with you by watching the Eagles play the Lions. )


You mean you partake in the tradition of watching the Lions loose? That's usually what happens.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Have a good time today, everyone! Enjoy family and friends! Thankfulness is a virtue to cultivate in one's life.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

SarahNorthman said:


> You mean you partake in the tradition of watching the Lions loose? That's usually what happens.


Wow I've heard of the Bull Run in Pamplona, but where in the world do they let loose the Lions?

Love Americans and the great culture that they have produced. Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Belowpar said:


> Wow I've heard of the Bull Run in Pamplona, but where in the world do they let loose the Lions?
> 
> Love Americans and the great culture that they have produced. Enjoy your holiday.


oh me and my typos. Buuuuut the lions won today.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all those who celebrate it! :cheers:


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving from Canada.


----------

